

When Noise Helps: Stochastic Resonance and ADHD - bootload
http://scienceblogs.com/developingintelligence/2007/09/when_noise_helps_stochastic_re_1.php

======
xenoterracide
I don't like the implication that children with ADHD are unhealthy.

I think the problem is that people perceive them to be (because they are
different).

Mis-diagnosis of ADD and ADHD is common at young ages too. I am most likely
bi-polar more than ADD even though I was diagnosed with the latter not the
former.

~~~
as
It isn't something in the brain you can point at like a tumor - it (seems to
be) an difference in the development of structures or the concentration of
neurotransmitters that everyone has - so a diagnosis can only be made based on
whether these differences are impeding in some way. That's why it doesn't
really make sense to say it isn't a problem when how problematic it is is one
of the diagnostic criteria.

~~~
xenoterracide
It's not diagnosis that concerns me per say (although it does in kids). The
problem is over medication. I was on ritalin for so long as a kind my body
became resistant. And now I've been told I may have been mis-diagnosed.

I don't think I had a problem other than school was boring, and I was always
ahead of the curve. I wasn't like the rest so I had a problem and they had to
try making me conform.

It's this need for us all to be more or less like everyone else that is the
problem.

There has been some speculation by people that public school (and probably
even non public) exists but to drain the individuality, creativeness,
independantness, etc, from us to make use perfect obedient corporate drones.
When school fails they push prescriptions.

